# Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, Aug 19, 2008
Pipestone, Minnesota

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

Receipts: 52 Loads Week Ago: 32 Loads Year Ago: 45 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes sold lower.

Alfalfa: Large Rounds, 2 loads: Good 80.00-90.00. Large
Squares 1 loads: Premium 122.50.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Large Rounds, 9 loads: Premium 102.50,
Good 92.50, Fair 47.50-62.50. Large Squares, 1 load Premium
102.50.

Grass: Large Rounds, 12 loads: Premium 95.00, Good 70.00-
82.50, Fair 42.50-62.50.

Straw: Large Round, 2 loads: 25.00-26.00. Large Square,
2 loads: 24.00-25.00. Small Squares, 18 loads: 2.00-2.70.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR314.txt


----------

